# Smaller 4x4 - Any recommendations.



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Any ideas here. 
I am getting rid of the XC90 after thoroughly enjoying having it for the last 3 years. Looking for something similar but maybe a touch smaller.
So far the shortlist will probably be VW Tiguan, Nissan Quashqai, maybe the XC60. Is there anything else I should be checking out.

Really want a diesel, 4x4 with auto box and must have reasonable load space.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

4x4? TT


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Dash said:


> 4x4? TT


lol

Got one of those. Should have said that it needs to carry a couple of kids and a bootful of pushchair, shopping, assorted crap


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

A4 or A6 Avant quattro?
Subaru Legacy?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was going to suggest an estate 4x4 rather than a sit up and beg one. Even though an A6 Allroad probably occupies a similar footprint, I think it would feel smaller.

If you don't need ground clearance, then even a 3.0 TDI A6 would be worth considering.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Freelander2 mine was faultless in the snow last night when everyone else was slipping and sliding around.


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Used to sell cars for Nissan and the qashqai was an amazing car...only came in auto 4x4 but the 2.0 derv was great, and for the money you can't go wrong


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

CSMatt said:


> Used to sell cars for Nissan and the qashqai was an amazing car...only came in auto 4x4 but the 2.0 derv was great, and for the money you can't go wrong


I went to Nissan dealer yesterday and had a sit in one. Its a long time since my T reg datsun sunny in brown lol.
Very impressed, full length sun roof is a nice touch as well.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Kell said:


> I was going to suggest an estate 4x4 rather than a sit up and beg one. Even though an A6 Allroad probably occupies a similar footprint, I think it would feel smaller.
> 
> If you don't need ground clearance, then even a 3.0 TDI A6 would be worth considering.


I agree that these cars are prob better all rounders but I dont think I could go back to driving at "ground level".

There is something about being a bit higher up that makes driving so much more relaxing. Maybe it stems from my van driving days in my youth lol. For now the list is definitely limited to "sit up and beg" motors.


----------



## scoobysmiff (Jun 27, 2009)

What about a Honda CR-V, had a go in one with the new 150bhp 2.2 diesel engine and was quite impressed tbh, 38mpg showing in the trip meter for av fuel cons as well so not bad really, road manners were good as well although I still didnt buy one as wauting list was over 12 months and they couldn't find a nearly new one with the newer engine..


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Just got a 2wd KIA sportage just the same as this one m8








, 7 yr warranty fully loaded and to be completely honest I can't fault it m8, they do a 4 WD version also, if you fancy a good look at it give us a shout and will call round


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

That Kia Sportage is a cracking motor and better than anything Honda, Toyota etc have to offer. Its a nice looker too with the DRL's. 
Have you thought about the Mercedes M class? The current models about to be replaced so they've brought out a run out "grand edition" model which is packed with toys and pre-registered can be picked up for around 35k


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

The Kia is a good looking car and quite compact.

Tiguan are in high demand, the Subaru Forester is superb


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Evoque?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I had an X1 2.0d xdrive. Was a cracking motor, good build, great performance and excellent in the elements.


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Does it have to be 4x4?? Imo the qasqai is at its best in the smaller 1.5 derv manual, it feels very nippy for the size etc and is epic on fuel both in town and on the motorway, the gearbox on dervs are a lot more presice and cluncky then the petrol which imo are not great...high driving position, epic mpg, great drive and cheap tax...try find one with leather and bi xenons it gives it a very executive feel


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

If its premium your after the Q3 2.0 tdi with auto box will take some beating. Had a test drive while waiting for the A1 to be serviced


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you want my view on the matter Matt? :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

there is a new subaru out think its called the XV drove past one in the garage at the weekend. not sure on the spec but looked smart. could also look at the Jeep Grand Cherokee or whatever the smaller one is?

Dz


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Do you want my view on the matter Matt? :lol:


Not really - I have heard it all before ..................................yawn.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

What's your budget? If it's based on the cars you listed in your first post I'm guessing around £25-£30K tops. That would rule out a decent Evoque (the base Pure model is equivalent to the poor man's Porsche scenario).

I also test drove the Qashquai and was really impressed with the build quality and spec. But exterior styling and tiny sat nav screen put me off.

The Kia was something I didn't drive but liked the look of, big and bulky, with a more "butch" appearance on the road. The bland interior and brand put me off that but still think it looks great on the road especially with those DRL's.

Sat in the Kuga but immediately got out after seeing the bland and grotesque interior. Exterior looks are not bad though. If Ford can bring out something like that but with the interior of the new Focus they'll sell a lot more!

The found the Q5 too big compared to the above and is in a different price bracket, spec wise. The Q3 has just come out but, again, once you add on ALL those optional extra's, you'd get much cheaper on the above cars, then you're looking at an expensive people carrier.

The Tiguan was very appealing. Top used model would have to be the R Line. Good mix between styling and interior. Best engine would be the 2.0TDi either 170 or 140bhp with DSG. I'd be happy to talk you through that one more if you decide to go the VW route.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Naresh said:


> What's your budget? If it's based on the cars you listed in your first post I'm guessing around £25-£30K tops. That would rule out a decent Evoque (the base Pure model is equivalent to the poor man's Porsche scenario).
> 
> I also test drove the Qashquai and was really impressed with the build quality and spec. But exterior styling and tiny sat nav screen put me off.
> 
> ...


Wow, good run down. Went to look at the Tiguan yesterday but tbh the spec was quite a lot less than the N-tec Qashqai, the boot was miniscule and the 6 month waiting list sealed its fate for removal off the short list.
Kuga was on my mind until I looked inside one and figured the same as you. I see Evoques all the time, due to working next door to Halewood lol, and the four door flavour does look really nice but it wont be in range really.
Really thinking about that Nissan


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Do you want my view on the matter Matt? :lol:
> ...


So unappreciative. RS6 Avant ha more then enough space! :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Matt B said:


> Wow, good run down. Went to look at the Tiguan yesterday but tbh the spec was quite a lot less than the N-tec Qashqai, the boot was miniscule and the 6 month waiting list sealed its fate for removal off the short list.
> Kuga was on my mind until I looked inside one and figured the same as you. I see Evoques all the time, due to working next door to Halewood lol, and the four door flavour does look really nice but it wont be in range really.
> Really thinking about that Nissan


Hi Matt what was missing on the Tig you saw that was on the Qashqai? There is a huge waiting list for the Tiguan depending on the engine you go for. Apparently the diesel is in huge demand hence the waiting times and VW tend to keep pushing back the build dates. The N-Tec Qash was really well specced up when I went to see it, and I almost went for one. Only the exterior looks and small nav screen put me off, but the build quality was a big surprise for me.....really impressive but this forum and the fact I have Audi in my DNA  has turned me into a bit of a badge snob now! :roll:

I'm guessing you want brand new though? The outgoing shape in R Line form was really good but they're extremely rare to find with all the kit. Most popular options are leather, pan roof, sat nav, bluetooth, MDI, park assist, and rearview camera. The Bi-xenons are even harder to find though! :?

I agree with what you say though, the boot is smaller than others in the same class. I found the Kuga boot bigger and also the Nissan. In fact, if you don't mind the badge, go for the Nissan but make sure you spec it out to the max. A dark exterior colour combined with the stone leather interior would look fab, together with some choice chrome trims on the outside.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Bikerz said:
> ...


You really are a weapon lol


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, good run down. Went to look at the Tiguan yesterday but tbh the spec was quite a lot less than the N-tec Qashqai, the boot was miniscule and the 6 month waiting list sealed its fate for removal off the short list.
> ...


Cheers Naresh. Totally agree on the build quality. I actually commented about the noise when the doors are shut lol.
Going back to Nissan at the weekend for an extended drive


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been extremely happy with my A4 allroad, except for the 45MPG fuel consumption.

I would definitely suggest you go for the 3.0TDi rather than the 2.0TDi. You get the same fuel economy and an awful lot more oomph.

When my lease is up next March I'll be having an A6 allroad 3.0 BiTurbo. 650Nm torque. Oh my!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

No offence mate but the Nissan smacks of pensioners car IMO, its probably the least cool and worst looking of all the cars mentioned. I'd look into a used car if I was in your position :wink:


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > What's your budget? If it's based on the cars you listed in your first post I'm guessing around £25-£30K tops. That would rule out a decent Evoque (the base Pure model is equivalent to the poor man's Porsche scenario).
> ...


Currently going through similar thought processes myself, looking to change the wife's car. We ended up with a shortlist similar to that described by Naresh. Quickly ruled out the Q3 & Q5 cos you just don't get enough spec for your money...and to some degree had the same thoughts about the Tiguan. The Kuga looks nice although felt a bit 'plasticy' inside to me, liked the Kia a lot, and agree the Qashqai is probably best for the money...but looks a bit 'boring' IMO (and they're absolutely everywhere!). So we've actually plumped for something that's not been mentioned, which might be worth you considering Matt...

The Hyundai ix35. In the Premium spec, it comes with pretty much all the gadgets (incl heated seats front & rear) - add on the media pack and you get a decent touch screen sat nav & reversing camera...all for under £25k depending on your engine choice. Test drove the 2.0 CRDi - it's 136 PS and felt really smooth & quiet with plenty of torque - this is the engine we're going for. Thing that pleasantly surprised me the most was the interior build quality - and that's coming from someone who normally won't look at anything less than an Audi! Oh, and the boot space is larger than the Kuga, Qashqai & Sportage. Overall a good combination of looks, spec, practicality & value for money. I know there will be some who will look down on the Hyundai badge, but if it doesn't bother you it might be worth a look at these.

In case it helps, here's a good overall review:

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/h ... tate-2010/

Hope that helps...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

andyTT180 said:


> No offence mate but the Nissan smacks of pensioners car IMO, its probably the least cool and worst looking of all the cars mentioned. I'd look into a used car if I was in your position :wink:


Priorities are well beyond looking cool mate. I appreciate it may not be everyones cup of tea, but I aint that bothered about the looks. When I want a dose of cool I just fire up my 350 bhp+ mk1tt.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

sevy said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Naresh said:
> ...


Interesting stuff. Thanks I will have a look at that


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions everyone. Certainly some information for us to digest.
For everyone who has sugested an estate car as an alternative, its not really for us. As well as enjoying the high up ride height, our youngest daughter is disabled and cannot walk, so we have to do a fair bit of manual handling in and out of the car - the additional height of a 4x4 is a godsend on my back tbh.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Must admit that I was the same as sevy and would not have even considered looking at a Kia but pound for pound the level of spec and build quality in our Kia sportage is fantastic , black full leather front n back heated front n back auto dimming mirror drl,s cruise auto lights auto wipers double sun roof iPod ready Bluetooth 19inch rims ect ect 7 year warranty  45 mpg+ and a super smooth quiet engine...and looks bloody good on the road 8) these cars with the once less desirable manufactures name are now taking on the big boys and winning  
Oh yes and being a big lad, this is the first car ever in my driving lifetime that I have had to bring the seat forward from the end stop because there is so much room 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just as an FYI I happened to be reading a copy of Auto Express and it outlines their top five as these:

1: RR Evoque
2: BMW X3
3: LR Freelander 2

Runners up:

Audi Q3 and Q5.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> Must admit that I was the same as sevy and would not have even considered looking at a Kia but pound for pound the level of spec and build quality in our Kia sportage is fantastic , black full leather front n back heated front n back auto dimming mirror drl,s cruise auto lights auto wipers double sun roof iPod ready Bluetooth 19inch rims ect ect 7 year warranty  45 mpg+ and a super smooth quiet engine...and looks bloody good on the road 8) these cars with the once less desirable manufactures name are now taking on the big boys and winning
> Oh yes and being a big lad, this is the first car ever in my driving lifetime that I have had to bring the seat forward from the end stop because there is so much room 8) 8) 8)


Do you have a photo of the sportage Syd


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I reckon the current line up of Kias is probably the best looking on the road today. Never thought I'd hear myself saying that.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Kell said:


> I reckon the current line up of Kias is probably the best looking on the road today. Never thought I'd hear myself saying that.


My neighbour has just bought one (4x4 thing), really nice IMO and loaded http://www.kia.co.uk/new-cars/range/suv ... rtage.aspx

My choice would prob be one of these (having had an Impreza and loving the brand)
http://subaru.co.uk/vehicles/xv/
http://subaru.co.uk/vehicles/forester/


----------

